# Daisy and George - Gorgeous 17 month old JRT's



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Meet Daisy (right) and George (left), a pair of beautiful 17 month old Jack Russell Terriers.










They are a lovely pair and must stay that way - they would not be happy without each other. They can live with older children and possibly larger dogs but no cats.

Daisy and George have been handed in by their owner and here is what she has to say about them;

"Where to start with these guys... they are both very active, very loving dogs. They have both been with me since they were very young and are very dependent on each other, hence they really would like to stay together.

Daisy first, she is a little taller than George and she is a little submissive, very loving but in some ways independent... she isnt great with smaller bitches and she is more of your typical jack russell, she does have a prey drive (hence the no cats part).

















_Daisy as a pup and now_

George, loves to play ball, adores his sister, he has shorter legs that Daisy but loves to run, play and cuddle. He is more confident too.

















_George as a pup and now_

They are currently living as part of a pack, we have also had fosters (all male) with them this year.

Their house training needs a little work as they do get a little lazy when the weather turns cold.

I have had these guys, as I said, since they were very young. They are used to someone home almost all of the time but providing they have regular exercise they are happy to settle, and play amongst themselves... as any terrier family will tell you terrier play can be rough and sound a little manic but they do play well together. They are happy, friendly little dogs.

They are currently living in a semi rural area, so we've lots of space and open countryside for them to enjoy, they can both swim and will at times take a dip. [Daisy and George would love to go to a home in a semi-rural area like this as they are so used to it, and they really love it!]










Both pups do have recall, Daisy as I have said, has a fairly high prey drive, but I have used a whistle with them and they will recall, they also come back to their names....

So, their reason for rehoming... I currently have 4 dogs of my own, including these guys, due to extensive changes to my life I feel it isnt fair for me to keep all 4, I have to move to help care for a poorly relative, this would mean taking the dogs to a large housing estate and they would have to be left for long periods of time, which, I feel, is not fair on them... as I have said they are not used to being left for hours alone and while they would be fine for a certain amount of time, I would have to leave them much longer than I feel is acceptable, my other dogs are older, less active and will cope just fine, Also the location I am going is not ideal for young dogs who love to run and play and make the most of their space.....

So, do you have the ideal home for my beautiful babies?

I am more than willing to answer absolutely any questions anyone may have, after all I know them inside out. [If you have a question for their old owner, please comment on this thread and I'll pass it on]

I have to say this is one of the hardest things I have had to do, but the safety and happiness of my dogs will always come before anything else, these guys will make someone very loving, life long companians, friends for life!"

Daisy and George are on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Daisy and George, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

If I had no dogs.. Daisy and George would be my kinda little pals.. xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This pair are just wonderful and are going to make fantastic pets. Can anyone offer them a forever home??

xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are stunners.. in my eyes they are perfect little dogs.. xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are some more photos to win your hearts over...

George









Daisy

















The wonderful pair
(Daisy is on the left and George is on the right in all below)









































Look Daisy can fly!









As you can see, they are a wonderful pair who love each other very much. Can anyone give these guys the home they so need and deserve?
xxxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ooo stop it.. They are just perfect little dogs.. I love em but cant fit them in.. boo hoo


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

George









Daisy


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This lovely pair are still looking for a home!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> This lovely pair are still looking for a home!


I was really praying you had posted to say they had a new home.. I got my mum to post them on the forum she goes on that is full over caravaning people..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im just wondering how these guys are doing?? xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

They're doing well as they are on foster with their old owner. However the sooner they get into their new home the better for their and their old owner's sake.

Can anyone offer them a home?

xxx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

These dogs are just lovely, really wish i had the space. Hope they find a home soon.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

If I lived on my own I'd adopt them in a snap but my dog hates other dogs getting attentiona nd may turn on them  Such a shame as they're such beautiful little doggies 

GL xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi, Where abouts is the rescue? Thanks  and are they still without homes?


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi, these dogs would be so perfect, life in the country, by the forest and fields and rivers just behind us. Lovely little JRT , im really intrested but the only problem is with cats, i have some,  would it be possible they could get used to cats? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello 

In answer to your first question, we work and home across the UK. Daisy and George are on foster in South Wales.

Your home sounds really lovely but to be honest they have a very strong chase instinct and have not been socialised with cats so unfortunately they definitely cannot live with cats.

We do have a 6 month old short legged JRT that could possibly live with cats if he is of any interest to you Message Board - Branston the JRT So Cute!

Thank you for your interest


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks , i think brandson may not be suitable because he seems a little shy/timid but i think our dogs may scare him a little as they are very hyper active dogs, always on the go and wanting to play,Bless them.  But if you have any other young JRT in please let me know of anything up to 2 years.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

*daisy and george are still looking for a home*


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> *daisy and george are still looking for a home*


Can anyone offer this gorgeous pair a home?


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I would love to, they are both beautiful, but travelling from somerset to wales is a problem for me at the moment. Hope they find a forever home soon. xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Rehomed


----------

